# Sheet Goods - Storage Ideas



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2016)

Was wondering if there are any innovative ways to store sheet goods. What with plywood, MDF, hardboard, OSB, particle board, etc., my current system of leaning the sheets against a wall is getting unwieldy. I am in the design phase of building a new workshop, and want to improve the ability to extract sheet goods when needed. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm going to follow along as I've got to find a way to store sheet goods as well. I am buying this cart next week to transport from the back door of my new shop, about 50' in to the area that I'll be housing them. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Pentagon...ykHq7ZGhlUOqceWkQdcDfRoCBxfw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2016)

I built an area where i can stand on end perpendicular to wall. In a 3 x4 area i store a lot of ply wood. Will take pics if wanted

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'm going to follow along as I've got to find a way to store sheet goods as well. I am buying this cart next week to transport from the back door of my new shop, about 50' in to the area that I'll be housing them. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Pentagon-Tool-53-in-x-7-in-x-25-in-Drywall-Cart-6115/202973142?cm_mmc=Shopping|THD|G|0|G-BASE-PLA-D22-BuildingMaterials|&gclid=CjwKEAiAs_PCBRD5nIun9cyu01kSJAA-WD-rEueDYfVaHHUC4-hqAUCpykHq7ZGhlUOqceWkQdcDfRoCBxfw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Like the cart, but why do they call it a Pentagon Tool? I can see why this would come in handy, especially for long distance moving. Chuck


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I built an area where i can stand on end perpendicular to wall. In a 3 x4 area i store a lot of ply wood. Will take pics if wanted


Yes, please! Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 23, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'm going to follow along as I've got to find a way to store sheet goods as well. I am buying this cart next week to transport from the back door of my new shop, about 50' in to the area that I'll be housing them. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Pentagon-Tool-53-in-x-7-in-x-25-in-Drywall-Cart-6115/202973142?cm_mmc=Shopping|THD|G|0|G-BASE-PLA-D22-BuildingMaterials|&gclid=CjwKEAiAs_PCBRD5nIun9cyu01kSJAA-WD-rEueDYfVaHHUC4-hqAUCpykHq7ZGhlUOqceWkQdcDfRoCBxfw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds




This one is cheaper....

http://m.homedepot.com/p/PRO-SERIES-3000-lb-Load-Capacity-Drywall-Cart-800005/203409358

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> This one is cheaper....
> 
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/PRO-SERIES-3000-lb-Load-Capacity-Drywall-Cart-800005/203409358



Although it is rated to carry more weight than the other, the Specs say it's 20 lbs. lighter!

Also has smaller tires making it more difficult to roll over rough concrete, humps, bumps, cracks in the floor, whatever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> *Like the cart, but why do they call it a Pentagon Tool?* I can see why this would come in handy, especially for long distance moving. Chuck



Brand Name! Manufactured by...


Few bucks cheaper at Wally World Jonathan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 23, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Although it is rated to carry more weight than the other, the Specs say it's 20 lbs. lighter!
> 
> Also has smaller tires making it more difficult to roll over rough concrete, humps, bumps, cracks in the floor, whatever.



Didn't see the tire part. Good eye...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 24, 2016)

Not exactly what you asked for but if you do a lot of full sheets this might be nice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 24, 2016)

Also found these, pintrest search plywood storage.













I like this with a mod of several swinging compartments.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 24, 2016)

The one Don pictured with standing everything up is the easiest.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Also found these, pintrest search plywood storage.
> 
> View attachment 119117
> 
> ...


Thanks! Don't think I want a mobile unit, but other ideas are helpful. Just realized (duh!) that storing sheet goods take up a lot of square footage, and will definitely have to plan for a designated place in the new shop. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 24, 2016)

Maybe you can store it overhead. Like they do over garage doors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 24, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> The one Don pictured with standing everything up is the easiest.




Which "one"? He showed a few?


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 24, 2016)

Buddy of mine has one like this he's giving away. Free. All you got to do is come get it?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 24, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Which "one"? He showed a few?



The first one. We made a bunch of em at work outta tubing all welded for different size bays. Its nice by all our CNC saws to put off all in, we just used to cut a lot of it up so it would fit in a dumpster when I ran them.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2016)

I had the swinging portion of this rack in my old shop, it worked well. Old shop was a little wider, new shop is a little longer but not as wide. So for me plywood stays in the garage for now. I don't use it often enough to keep in the shop, and if I do need a piece it's in the garage.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 25, 2016)

I like that a lot Greg! I would need on the entire length of my garage though...


----------



## SENC (Dec 25, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> I like that a lot Greg! I would need on the entire length of my garage though...


I agree, thanks for posting that @woodtickgreg! What a great idea!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2016)

Actually I stole the photo from Don's post above, lol. But I think the original idea came out of a magazine.
I used 2 x 12's for the main frame, 2 sheets of plywood for the outside skins, and attached it to the support pole in my old basement shop with large conduit clamps as a hinge. The whole thing rotated around the pole and all the weight was supported by the casters underneath. i could swing it out to load it or remove sheet goods, and then just push it back against the wall, worked well actually.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------

